# Are expat workers safe in volatile countries?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Over the last 24 hours the news has been dominated by the Algerian hostage crisis which has seen in excess of 40 workers taken hostage at a gas plant in eastern Algeria. A number of governments around the world have been drawn into the crisis with British, French and other international workers being held against [...]

Click to read the full news article: Are expat workers safe in volatile countries?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

